# Sticky  Improvements to help more of you save money



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Improvements to help more members save money*

So, Chris Knotts haven't been standing still these last few months. In fact, we've expanded our panel of insurers - meaning we can now quote for more members.

Along with some postcode and no claims bonus relaxations, there's now an even longer list of acceptable mods (NO limit on BHP with this new insurer for example).

On top of that, there are some really low quotes out there at the moment (including with these companies we use) so make sure you ask us to find you the quotes that you just can't get through a comparison site - *whether your car is stock or modified*.

See how much you could save by calling Chris Knott Insurance on *0800 917 2274*.

Or submit brief details online and we'll call you for the rest:
https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/carquote

We look forward to helping you find the best deal this year.

best,
Nick
Chris Knott Insurance - Club Partner

***
*Feedback*

_"Always perfect. Came back from my other car insurance. Andy H is great. Will be missed when he leaves. Keep safe and take care." Simon Thompson, Trustpilot

"Really helpful staff. Much better prices than comparison sites. Hopefully they'll be able to help out next year too." Mr Jackson, Trustpilot

"So very refreshing to be treated like an individual and not feel like you are talking to someone in a vast call centre who is hurriedly reading off a screen unable to deviate from set procedures. I usually hate the whole getting quotes and renewing insurance but this time it was painless and actually enjoyable. Thank you." Mrs H, Trustpilot

"Good customer service when setting up new car insurance. Willing to price match and or beat quote. So far so good!" Laura Hughes, Trustpilot

"Had a small carpark dent last year and my renewal quote with Mazda insurance doubled this year so had to try searching for a better price. I had already had gap cover with Chris Knott so called them for a quote. Had a much better offer which I accepted with everything handled smoothly and had my documents emailed promptly. Service has been great so far even with the virus problems which do not seem to bother Chris Knott insurance much." Leighton, Trustpilot_


----------

